

Ask HN: font types per page? - instakill

How many different font types are acceptable on a single page? Without making a page or site look like a circus, is say 3 different types (nav, header, copy) acceptable? What are your opinions?
======
larrydavid
There isn't really a magic number when it comes to the typography of a
webpage. I'd be wary of using more than 3 unless you really know what you are
doing. Two fonts, one for headings and one for body text, is probably most
common. Even a single font can look great in the right situation.

Also remember that you can play around with the font style/weight/case to
create variations of the same font.

Although selecting typefaces is a big subject as a whole, check out this great
resource for some examples of typefaces that compliment each other
<http://daneden.me/type/>

------
mostlystatic
It sounds acceptable to me, as long as there is sufficient contrast between
them. It will depend on your specific design/layout, e.g. the sizes of the nav
and header.

I'm a developer, so would try to limit myself to two. (Although I've used a
third one in the logo before). One way to reduce the number of fonts might be
to find alternative ways to differentiate the three parts (e.g. through
background color, borders, font color)

Can you describe what you are trying to convey with each font?

------
garrickvanburen
I think of fonts like colors. There's no magic number - it's more an issue of
creating a meaningful palette composed of elements that both compliment and
contrast each other. At <http://kernest.com> \- we shoot for 3-5 fonts in the
Konstellations offering. We've found that two fonts usually don't provide a
rounded, full palette. Yet, 5 - even when very deliberate - can feel like a
ransom note.

